# Ford 4500 TLB power reversing transmission tractor split



## Sasquatch270 (Mar 10, 2020)

Good morning one and all.... I am deep into the dreaded tractor split and I am down to the clutch drum, pistons & clutch plates. There were several other reasons for splitting the tractor which all has been resolved up to this point. It appears this backhoe has seen many mechanics over the years.... signs of mismatched clutch plates mismatched bolts in housings etc.

I will gladly attach pictures of my situation. Which seems to be possibly the wrong drum in my transmission. When I purchased the tractor it would go forward with no problems but you had to trick it to go into reverse. After studying the linkage it was found not to be the problem. The valve was fully engaging left to right, forward to reverse. So we climbed in deeper, and found some worn-out clutch plates and one of the Pistons has cracks in it behind the large outter O-ring.... originally I was just going to get new clutch plates and reassemble but now I am in fear of this piston completely breaking. Which brings me to my quandary... I have searched and searched but no one sells a new piston. 
I have sent emails to two different salvage places in hopes of finding a good used one even if I had to purchase the drum, springs and pistons as one. But while I'm waiting for their response perhaps someone, anyone, has one just lying on their work bench under 2 in of dust. I know I know I'm really grasping at straws but maybe someone here on this forum can help....

Thank you.....Sasquatch270


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome Sasquatch270. Sounds like you are in deep, hopefully you can find help here.


----------



## Sasquatch270 (Mar 10, 2020)

I meant to add, Or if someone could tell me where this Magical Salvage Land is would be much appreciated....lol I know there were Thousands of this model made, and yet they are elusive....


----------



## Sasquatch270 (Mar 10, 2020)

Thank you pogobill … and if I can help, along my journey into the abyss of this split, I will gladly do so.... I know splitting has been described as going to the Dentist, But I have actually enjoyed the journey. I have never worked on a tractor of this magnitude, but all in all, its not so scary.


----------



## Sasquatch270 (Mar 10, 2020)

Thank you pogobill … and if I can help, along my journey into the abyss of this split, I will gladly do so.... I know splitting has been described as going to the Dentist, But I have actually enjoyed the journey. I have never worked on a tractor of this magnitude, but all in all, its not so scary.


----------



## Sasquatch270 (Mar 10, 2020)

Thank you pogobill … and if I can help, along my journey into the abyss of this split, I will gladly do so.... I know splitting has been described as going to the Dentist, But I have actually enjoyed the journey. I have never worked on a tractor of this magnitude, but all in all, its not so scary.


----------



## Sasquatch270 (Mar 10, 2020)

oops...


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Is this one of the places you have a request in to.
https://avspare.com/spare/new.holland/9968294/


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

How did you do that?


----------



## Sasquatch270 (Mar 10, 2020)

No it is not...I seen that site but it was very confusing to me...

[email protected]

[email protected]

these are the two "salvage" places that were brought to my attention


----------



## Sasquatch270 (Mar 10, 2020)

The part number I need is C5NN7A258A

https://avspare.com/spare/new.holland/9968294/


----------



## Sasquatch270 (Mar 10, 2020)

OOPS....COPIED WRONG LINK
https://avspare.com/spare/new.holland/c5nn7a258a/
this is the one....


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Sasquatch, 

Go to tractorhouse.com on the internet. Scroll down to the "dismantled machine" section and click on it. They have 21 ea. Ford 4500's listed in salvage. Surely one of them has the parts that you need.


----------



## Sasquatch270 (Mar 10, 2020)

Thank you BigT...… I shall give it a try


----------



## Sasquatch270 (Mar 10, 2020)

well..... I believe I have discovered the problem with the part I need. I spoke to 2 people(one from your suggestion BigT) and it seems as if it is not sitting on the counter in front of them, Their Done ! as for the second fella, he explained that they Will Not split a tractor just for those parts !! If someone else- or myself- needed more than just those parts from a split, then they would be more inclined to get me those parts while they were in there....WOW

Of course I tried to make sense of it all by saying 'well if you split it for me, then it will already be done for the next guy, a little work now- less work later type thing...….NOPE !! So I stopped there realizing I am at their mercy.... SAD TIMES we live in.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Fawcett tractor parts.......www.fawcett.cc.........might be a source


----------



## Sasquatch270 (Mar 10, 2020)

Thank you Deerhide… I just emailed them as well...fingers crossed. I have been emailing because when I call it always seems to be someone that is going thru a divorce or some other attitude altering occasion ….


----------



## Sasquatch270 (Mar 10, 2020)

WOOHOO !! it seems I have a BITE!!! I got a email saying they (brokentractor.com) have a good used one for $140.... I have requested pictures to verify...


----------



## Sasquatch270 (Mar 10, 2020)

I have a WINNER !!! a couple light scratches But better than my cracked one !! thank you all for the help....


----------

